# Pull chords!!



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

The other day my new helper that rides with me snapped the pull chord on one of our older Toro single stage blowers. No matter how many times I explain the procedure for starting them they F-it up and end up pulling the chord 10 times and then it SNAPS! I realize it's not his fault really, but it still pisses me off. Basically you have to tear apart the whole machine to fix the pull chord. MY MAIN QUESTION IS, WHY CAN'T SOMEONE INVENT A PULL CHORD THAT WILL NEVER BREAK!! 

We can have Smart Phones, Smart Water, GPS, Touchscreen everything, Voice Recognition, Super strong Plastics, but they still make the pull chords on machines we rely on every day, out of yarn!! I mean, can't they weave some Kevlar in there or something?? I'll pay the extra $30-40 to know I'll never have to worry about it getting frayed and SNAPPING!! Hopefully one of you "Smart" humans will invent this and make a Gazillion dollars. RANT OVER.


----------



## bhmjwp (Dec 12, 2005)

I feel your pain. I run about 8 snow blowers and it was endless. I tried expensive cords, everything! I just decided one year to replace all cords no matter what every Fall. A pain, but no problems since.

I have always thought 12 volt starters of a lead from the truck would do the trick. All of our blower already have 120 volt starters. Would be nice during storms. Also, we leave them running a majority of the time during storms. A lottle noisy going down the road, but oh well.


----------



## theholycow (Nov 29, 2002)

There's just not enough demand. Maybe you could make your own out of stronger rope?

I wonder what the next weakest link is. If the cord doesn't break, what will break instead?


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

whats a "pull chord"?


----------



## theholycow (Nov 29, 2002)

snocrete;1416681 said:


> whats a "pull chord"?


Ever played reggae on a guitar? You strum your chords by pulling up on the off-beat instead of pushing down on the normal beat.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

snocrete;1416681 said:


> whats a "pull chord"?


 So I spelled CORD wrong, I'm a landscaper, what do you expect?


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

theholycow;1416617 said:


> There's just not enough demand. Maybe you could make your own out of stronger rope?
> 
> I wonder what the next weakest link is. If the cord doesn't break, what will break instead?


Not enough demand?? There's one on almost every machine I own: sodcutter, bededger, backpack blowers, snow blowers, hand held blower, sidewalk edger, rototiller, lawnmower.

As far as stronger rope, what do you suggest that will still fit within the spool and through the holes?


----------



## kashman (Jan 13, 2004)

they do its not a pull cord tho


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

kashman;1416851 said:


> they do its not a pull cord tho


 Please clarify.


----------



## Jacobsmovinsnow (Jan 12, 2011)

Hey only pull chord I know is on a banjo


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

WIPensFan;1416862 said:


> Please clarify.


maybe you need some lessons.......Thumbs Up


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

snocrete;1416879 said:


> maybe you need some lessons.......Thumbs Up


"pull off" that's what she said!


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

WIPensFan;1416891 said:


> "pull off" that's what she said!


why? cause she wasnt gonna give you any last night?:laughing:


----------



## greg8872 (Jan 17, 2007)

Was gonna recommend this item, but they don't make them anymore! We put one on our old snow thrower that would not run the best, and put a drill holster on the thing. I used to do my entire block to the elementary school, so when I pushed it too far and it died out, this made it so much easier to start back up several houses away. (eventually, replaced the who things with a new Ariens, which is how I found this place, researching that brand!)

When engine was warm, worked really well, Also had one on old mower, once started that thing ran great, but kill yourself for initial starting... (yeah, I know computers, not small engines LOL)

http://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/NTEUnpublishedItem?storeId=6970&langId=-1&rfno=14062

-Greg


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

Alright, I suppose I'll quit F'ing with you & contribute to your thread.....might want to look at something like this buddy -

http://www.mountaingear.com/pages/p...ra+Cord/Store/MG/item/640554/N/4294967118 641


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

greg8872;1416914 said:


> Was gonna recommend this item, but they don't make them anymore! We put one on our old snow thrower that would not run the best, and put a drill holster on the thing. I used to do my entire block to the elementary school, so when I pushed it too far and it died out, this made it so much easier to start back up several houses away. (eventually, replaced the who things with a new Ariens, which is how I found this place, researching that brand!)
> 
> When engine was warm, worked really well, Also had one on old mower, once started that thing ran great, but kill yourself for initial starting... (yeah, I know computers, not small engines LOL)
> 
> ...


Interesting, but the spool is inside the cover for these blowers.



snocrete;1416938 said:


> Alright, I suppose I'll quit F'ing with you & contribute to your thread.....might want to look at something like this buddy -
> 
> http://www.mountaingear.com/pages/p...ra+Cord/Store/MG/item/640554/N/4294967118 641


Don't worry, I can take it.
Looks like some strong rope but I think it's to thick. I will measure the rope I just used to fix the broken one today and compare. If it's close I will give it a shot, thanks.


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

WIPensFan;1416960 said:


> Looks like some strong rope but I think it's to thick. I will measure the rope I just used to fix the broken one today and compare. If it's close I will give it a shot, thanks.


I would imagine there is enough room to go up .5 - 1mm in rope size....what I posted is 5.5mm. Maybe you may need 5, if whats on there is 4 or 4.5mm????


----------



## jomama45 (Dec 25, 2008)

If you're buying the cheap white cord from the hardware store, that's your problem. Go to a small engine shop and get the strong blue & black stuff. Also, make sure you put as much rope on it as will possibly fit so they're not always pulling it to the end of the rope.

My Dad in his infinite wisdom many years ago, decided to use small diameter cable to "fix" this common problem. Besides wearing through the aluminum recoil housings, it would dam near break you arm if the saws didn't fire on the first pull...............


----------



## theholycow (Nov 29, 2002)

WIPensFan;1416847 said:


> Not enough demand?? There's one on almost every machine I own: sodcutter, bededger, backpack blowers, snow blowers, hand held blower, sidewalk edger, rototiller, lawnmower.


There's plenty of demand for new ropes but most of the market isn't interested in a $35 stronger rope.

I bet it wouldn't be hard to use thicker rope. You might just have to drill out the grommet and put in a larger one (which, granted, may be tough to find - but you could rig your own). Otherwise, I've seen plastic rope that seems stronger than the average nylon/cotton/whatever pull cord. Whatever you do, don't use steel cable, that's a workers comp claim waiting to happen.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

jomama45;1416991 said:


> If you're buying the cheap white cord from the hardware store, that's your problem. Go to a small engine shop and get the strong blue & black stuff. Also, make sure you put as much rope on it as will possibly fit so they're not always pulling it to the end of the rope.
> 
> My Dad in his infinite wisdom many years ago, decided to use small diameter cable to "fix" this common problem. Besides wearing through the aluminum recoil housings, it would dam near break you arm if the saws didn't fire on the first pull...............


Yeah, I hear ya on the extra length, but it's not easy to do given the way they are designed. The one I replaced was put on by the dealer after the original snapped. It had a black outer with a white inner rope.



theholycow;1416994 said:


> There's plenty of demand for new ropes but most of the market isn't interested in a $35 stronger rope.
> 
> Yes, you are right I'm sure.
> 
> I bet it wouldn't be hard to use thicker rope. You might just have to drill out the grommet and put in a larger one (which, granted, may be tough to find - but you could rig your own). Otherwise, I've seen plastic rope that seems stronger than the average nylon/cotton/whatever pull cord. Whatever you do, don't use steel cable, that's a workers comp claim waiting to happen.


The wheel that you wrap the CORD Thumbs Up around is plastic and narrow, so if you try drilling it, it will either break or be very weak after you tie it off there.


----------

